# OKCpedia > Restaurants & Bars >  Kong's Tavern (formerly Gigglez)

## Stan Silliman

Does anybody know anything this place going in at Plaza Court 1016 N Walker? 
It supposed to be a sports bar/ grill / comedy club. I'm curious who the owners are and whether it is affiliated with the bar of the same name in Ohio.

----------


## Pete

Funny (haha) you should ask:

OKCTalk - Restaurant, bar and comedy club coming to Midtown

----------


## zookeeper

Very exciting news! Midtown continues to dazzle.

----------


## dankrutka

I'm surprised a place called Gigglez only plans to have comedians 2-4 times per month. I feel like if I'm going to Gigglez I'm going for comedy, not as much burgers, tea, etc. No?

I hope they do great.

----------


## benjico

Seems like they're trying to do too much...burgers, pho, comedy, health shack, bar...

----------


## Colbafone

For those that haven't been to Loony Bin, it is totally fantastic. This sounds like a smaller scale version, really more restaurant than comedy club. With that said, this is awesome. I LOVE comedy clubs. Want an awesome night? Go to one. Downtown lacks something like this entirely, with any luck, this place will br a blast.

----------


## soonermike81

> Seems like they're trying to do too much...burgers, pho, comedy, health shack, bar...


Completely agree. Even though the guys wife is vietnamese, I can't imagine that people are going to be coming here for her pho. Food menu will have an identity crisis

----------


## shawnw

I love comedy clubs. I was sad when Jokers went away. But the question is why did it go away. Was there enough demand for it?

----------


## LakeEffect

> I love comedy clubs. I was sad when Jokers went away. But the question is why did it go away. Was there enough demand for it?


I'm 34 and have never stepped foot in a comedy club. I don't know any friends that go... I'd imagine they have demand issues. And comedian availability issues?

----------


## Roger S

> I'm 34 and have never stepped foot in a comedy club. I don't know any friends that go... I'd imagine they have demand issues. And comedian availability issues?


Loony Bin has always been sold out every time I have been there and they don't really bring in big names.... They also recently went totally smoke free.

----------


## LakeEffect

> Loony Bin has always been sold out every time I have been there and they don't really bring in big names.... They also recently went totally smoke free.


Smoke free is good.

----------


## soonerguru

"GiggleZ?" Really? (Chuckle)

----------


## Roger S

> "GiggleZ?" Really? (Chuckle)


Should that not be (ChuckleZ)? ;+)

----------


## shawnw

"Gigglez" might have been more appreciated if they attempted actual humor by calling it something like "Schitz and Gigglez".

----------


## Roger S

> "Gigglez" might have been more appreciated if they attempted actual humor by calling it something like "Schitz and Gigglez".


LMAO....Maybe you should try to market that to them!

----------


## pickles

Odd concept. Bad name. Curious spot for it.

----------


## BillyOcean

^^^^
agreed.  this has fail written all over it.

----------


## OKCRT

Are there any live music venues along 10th street in this area?

----------


## pickles

As a matter of principle, I will not be going to a place called Gigglez with a z. Especially not for the food.

----------


## Pete

> Are there any live music venues along 10th street in this area?


R&J has a jazz guitarist occasionally, and he's really great.  And believe it or not, Sidecar has the occasional live musician.

Fassler Hall has live music on it's outdoor patio.

----------


## benjico

> R&J has a jazz guitarist occasionally, and he's really great.  And believe it or not, Sidecar has the occasional live musician.
> 
> Fassler Hall has live music on it's outdoor patio.


The Bossa Nova rooftop has occasional jazz music. Bleu Garten brings in musicians every now and then too.

----------


## catch22

I wish them success.

However, I do think they are trying to do too many different concepts under one roof. 

They need to focus their resources on either becoming the absolute best boba tea shop, the absolute best bar, the absolute best comedy club, or the absolute best Pho restaurant in the area.

Trying to do all of the above will be a real drain on them, and will as a result dilute all 4 services they are trying to offer.

----------


## kevinpate

> As a matter of principle, I will not be going to a place called Gigglez with a z. Especially not for the food.



I concur.  it should have two z's ... double the z's, double the flavor  (sorry, I rather enjoyed Rock of Ages, even the lame bits)

----------


## shawnw

Don't have a pic but drove by last night and noticed final signage was up both on the "front" and side of the building.

----------


## Pete

Opens tomorrow night.

----------


## OkiePoke

Ate at Go Go for lunch and stopped in to take a look. I will try to eat here soon and take some pictures.

----------


## Thomas Vu

Chef for Bonjour has taken over here, should be pretty good.

----------


## TheTravellers

> Chef for Bonjour has taken over here, should be pretty good.


Is he splitting his time between here and Bonjour, or has he left Bonjour?

----------


## Thomas Vu

> Is he splitting his time between here and Bonjour, or has he left Bonjour?


I'm inclined to say splitting time.  Bonjour isn't open at night, and he's doing the dinner stuff.

----------


## TheTravellers

> I'm inclined to say splitting time.  Bonjour isn't open at night, and he's doing the dinner stuff.


Good to hear, and yeah, makes total sense (he was actually talking about opening Bonjour for dinner last time we were in, but I guess that won't happen while he has this going on)...

----------


## Thomas Vu

> Good to hear, and yeah, makes total sense (he was actually talking about opening Bonjour for dinner last time we were in, but I guess that won't happen while he has this going on)...


Last time I talked to him about it, he said he was looking to have dinner stuff come up sometime in Jan/Feb.  Hopefully by then somebody else is doing Gigglez.

----------


## John Knight

I went here for the first time yesterday evening and here is my review:

Positives:
1) The service
2) The staff
3) The food
4) The beer selection
5) Amount of TV's

Negatives:
1) Name of the establishment
2) Beer prices are a little high in comparison to other competition
3) Lack of parking

There were not many people there when a big group of us showed up. They offered us bubble tea which I thought was a little strange. It seemed to have more of a sports bar feel than anything else. Overall I was pleasantly surprised with how things were run. Everything you would hope for in a bar/restaurant was pretty much on point. However, I CANNOT get past the name. 

For anyone that is interested, they are having several comedians come in Saturday, January 16th (I think that's the correct date).

----------


## Pete

^

Thanks!

Did you stick your head in the space to the west; where they have the comedians?

It's a separate bar I believe.

----------


## John Knight

> ^
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Did you stick your head in the space to the west; where they have the comedians?
> 
> It's a separate bar I believe.


That's where we sat Pete. The east room had a different feel and was completely empty. Apparently the loft area in the west room is for VIP and includes bottle service.

----------


## OkiePoke

I think I'm going to eat lunch there today.

----------


## Urbanized

Such an unfortunate brand. I want the place to do well, but admit that I have been slow to check it out almost entirely because the brand turns me off, and I know others (and I'm talking people who frequent downtown places almost exclusively) who feel the same way.

----------


## OkiePoke

Nothing special about the place... It wasn't bad by any means. But, nothing that makes me want to come back soon.

The menu naming was definitely an off-put.

----------


## bchris02

Yeah I think the brand "Gigglez" is a big fail and will handicap the potential of what otherwise seems like a big hit.

----------


## baralheia

The overuse of the letter Z in their branding and menu is absolutely one of my pet peeves and, along with the "creative" item names, is definitely off-putting. As petty as I know this sounds, I'm pretty sure I'd avoid this place specifically because of it. Agreed, all of this is a total handicap to the potential success of this place.

----------


## shawnw

I kindz of likez the brandingz

----------


## OkiePoke

> I kindz of likez the brandingz


Did you see their menu items?

----------


## sooner88

That menu is painful to read

----------


## Urbanized

What is too bad is that there is no question in my mind that they really put a lot of effort into all of it. I just get the idea that it was either done in a silo or that everyone they showed it to didn't want to hurt their feelings or be negative. They just really, REALLY would have benefitted from some professional branding advice. That is a corner that some people are often too quick to cut, but it DOES matter.

----------


## OkiePoke

Their location isn't the greatest either... Not saying a successful restaurant can't operate in this space. It is just another hurdle to overcome. Basically no parking.

Some marketing and changing the "Why did the Chicken Cross the Road? Sandwich" to "Grilled Chicken Sandwich" and then have their pun below it would be so much better...

What is their obsession with the Blazers hockey team? Is there a team still called the Blazers? I was confused by that.

Does SA own the lot directly to the south of Gigglez?

----------


## bchris02

Its a block away from McNellie's and Fassler Hall.  People shouldn't have issues walking to Gigglez.  In an urban environment, people can't, nor should they always park right in front of their destination.

----------


## jrod

Soooooooo, we giving it 6-8 months?

----------


## pickles

> As a matter of principle, I will not be going to a place called Gigglez with a z. Especially not for the food.


Haven't changed my mind.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> Haven't changed my mind.


Thought the same then gave it a try last night. The place is cool, the food is pretty good, and he staff is great, the owner even came out and talked to me for awhile. It really has an opportunity to be a good sports bar with comedy shows. I hope this place makes it....but also for a name change.

Maybe we can get them on Bar Rescue...they will make them change the name to something less stupid and would get a lot of publicity from it.

----------


## bchris02

> Thought the same then gave it a try last night. The place is cool, the food is pretty good, and he staff is great, the owner even came out and talked to me for awhile. It really has an opportunity to be a good sports bar with comedy shows. I hope this place makes it....but also for a name change.
> 
> Maybe we can get them on Bar Rescue...they will make them change the name to something less stupid and would get a lot of publicity from it.


Agree with this.

The branding is the issue.  Everything else about this place is a hit.  As long as the current branding remains, I don't see how this lasts more than 6 months.  It would be cool to get it on Bar Rescue.

----------


## Pete

They could easily rename it 'Gigs', as in a gig for comedians.

Might even be able to rework their expensive sign.

----------


## Uptowner

Like my favorite brand in town that recently closed. It was called D N T. Formerly "donuts" the ingenious new owners just removed some letters to transform of from a donut shot to DNT convenience store.

----------


## Uptowner

> What is too bad is that there is no question in my mind that they really put a lot of effort into all of it. I just get the idea that it was either done in a silo or that everyone they showed it to didn't want to hurt their feelings or be negative. They just really, REALLY would have benefitted from some professional branding advice. That is a corner that some people are often too quick to cut, but it DOES matter.


What's interesting is... Given the fact that the only modern tenant was Saturn Grill. A reputable and well known brand failed there, for many reasons including 5 parking spaces, poor street visibility, plus the fact that nearly all the traffic comes E\W across 10th or south from walker above 10th. So it doesn't afford nearly the amount of eyes the area round about does. 

Why would someone throw all their chips into a location like this? It feels like a desperate attempt to grab a piece of midtown banking on the moniker "if it's in midtown it will be a hit."

----------


## soonermike81

> Like my favorite brand in town that recently closed. It was called D N T. Formerly "donuts" the ingenious new owners just removed some letters to transform of from a donut shot to DNT convenience store.l


Did they ever even open as the donut shop? From what I saw and heard, they set it up as a donut shop, hoping for a buyer to snatch at the same time the many other donut shops were opening. When they removed the letters, and turned it into a convenience store, I thought it was a joke.

----------


## shawnw

The back alley needs improvement by the city as well. I took the alley the other day while taking a peeking inside the space and was like whoa this sucks...

----------


## JRod1980

> What is too bad is that there is no question in my mind that they really put a lot of effort into all of it. I just get the idea that it was either done in a silo or that everyone they showed it to didn't want to hurt their feelings or be negative. They just really, REALLY would have benefitted from some professional branding advice. That is a corner that some people are often too quick to cut, but it DOES matter.


Problem is, that everyone thinks there are professionals in branding. Sometimes you just have to let someone figure things out on their own and if they don't figure it out and fail, then consider it a lesson learned for the next time. All I know is that if I'm going to fail, I'm going to fail on my own with my own ideas. Not with what a "professional" suggested I do.

----------


## JRod1980

> The back alley needs improvement by the city as well. I took the alley the other day while taking a peeking inside the space and was like whoa this sucks...


I do agree that this building needs some help from the city and parking is not the best situation. If a well established place like Saturn Grill couldn't make this location work, what does that say about the location?

----------


## Urbanized

> Problem is, that everyone thinks there are professionals in branding. Sometimes you just have to let someone figure things out on their own and if they don't figure it out and fail, then consider it a lesson learned for the next time. All I know is that if I'm going to fail, I'm going to fail on my own with my own ideas. Not with what a "professional" suggested I do.


There most certainly ARE branding professionals, and if they are worth their salt they will draw out facilitate the owner's own ideas and then help refine them and fill in whatever the owner lacks in marketing know-how.

Just because you (it seems) happened to do OK in that area doesn't mean everyone else has the same instincts, nor should they be expected to have them. They SHOULD be experienced restaurant/bar professionals. But a good owner also recognizes where they could use professional assistance. A place shouldn't succeed or fail based on whether an owner (who's untrained in branding/marketing) can GUESS how to do something or luck into the right high school art student nephew drawing their logo. It should come down to whether the food, service and location are good. THAT is the expertise area of an operator. If they have experience in other areas, great.

By the way, you probably shouldn't wire or plumb your business unless you are a trained electrician or plumber, and you probably shouldn't do your business taxes unless you are a CPA or professional tax preparer. And by the way, I'm not looking for a plumber to prepare my food, either.

----------


## baralheia

I think the "everyone thinks..." line was supposed to say "everyone thinks _they_ are professionals in branding"...

----------


## Urbanized

^^^^^^^
I don't think so. Read the last two sentences of his post.

----------


## TheTravellers

> There most certainly ARE branding professionals, and if they are worth their salt they will draw out facilitate the owner's own ideas and then help refine them and fill in whatever the owner lacks in marketing know-how.
> 
> Just because you (it seems) happened to do OK in that area doesn't mean everyone else has the same instincts, nor should they be expected to have them. They SHOULD be experienced restaurant/bar professionals. But a good owner also recognizes where they could use professional assistance. A place shouldn't succeed or fail based on whether an owner (who's untrained in branding/marketing) can GUESS how to do something or luck into the right high school art student nephew drawing their logo. It should come down to whether the food, service and location are good. THAT is the expertise area of an operator. If they have experience in other areas, great.
> 
> By the way, you probably shouldn't wire or plumb your business unless you are a trained electrician or plumber, and you probably shouldn't do your business taxes unless you are a CPA or professional tax preparer. And by the way, I'm not looking for a plumber to prepare my food, either.


Yep, absolutely this!  Not sure why tons of OKC folks (both in private and public/gov't jobs) seem to think that they can do everything themselves without asking professionals with expertise and experience in other states/cities/nations (or right here in OKC) how it's done.  There are so many things not done right here that *could've* been done right if only somebody doing it had thought "Hmm, wonder how it's done elsewhere successfully?" instead of just "damn the torpedoes, full speed ahead, we're independent and pull ourselves up by the bootstraps all the time, we don't need no stinkin' professionals".  Doing it on your own works sometimes, but not all the time, and if you can stack the deck for success by hiring someone that has expertise and experience, why not (if you have the money), you can ignore them when it's over if you want, but at least you'll get a reality check on your own ideas.  Rant over, back to topic, Gigglez is a silly name, and all the silliness on the menu is gonna be distracting...

----------


## trousers

Waka Waka Wings sound like something that would be on the menu at Chotchkie's.

----------


## JRod1980

> ^^^^^^^
> I don't think so. Read the last two sentences of his post.


Actually Yes, that's what I was trying to say, that everyone thinks THEY are professionals in branding. As someone who has 10+ years experience in Marketing, I'm the first to say that even the professionals aren't always professionals. If I've learned anything during by venture with FlashBack is that you have to stay true to yourself and your vision. If I listened to every single bit of "professional" advise that is given to me I would probably still be looking for a place to open up my business.

And yes I do believe that sometimes owners have to figure things out on their own for better or worse. By no means am I saying figure out how to do plumbing, electrical and building a bar on your own. Although I did build our bar and the casing for the cassette tapes and I've never been known as a carpenter. But sometimes you have to figure out details like beer, liquor and wine selections on your own. What type of chairs and tables and lights you want. Those intricate details that make your business yours. 

There's a ton of pride on the line, for someone that is opening their own business. Sometimes professional advise regardless of how great it might be falls on deaf ears and to me that's part of the learning process in owning your own business. As my business partner told me when we faced all the obstacles we faced trying to open this place up "If it was easy, everyone would do it". So that's why I've taken the stance that if I'm going to fail, I'm going to fail with my ideas, serving the beer I want, in the location I wanted to be in. Not someone else's ideas, for better or worse.

----------


## Urbanized

A noble idea...yet critically flawed if someone doesn't grasp marketing, design, aesthetics. And many don't. You're fortunate enough to seem to have a feel for it.

But one if the greatest traits of a successful businessperson is to recognize where they have strengths and where they have weaknesses, and to seek out help and advice with the latter. Not every business lesson need be paid for with failure.

----------


## kevinpate

You don't have to be the smartest person in the room, but you do need a good Rolodex.

I miss my Pops, but I've never forgotten that bit of advice, and never will.  It has served me well over the years.

For younglings, a Rolodex is a hard copy contacts list, with information on slotted paper cards that fit on a wheel.  
Very useful in its time, and way cooler than it sounds.

----------


## Andrew4OU

I've been here twice now.  Once I got over the over use of the letter Z in their menu and branding, I, along with a couple of friends, found that we have really come to enjoy this place. Both times, a Thunder game was on, so there was a pretty decent crowd seated in the bar area.  The food and beer selection is excellent. I got the burger with avocado (can't remember the actual name), and it was really really good. Chef Vuong even came out and greeted/chatted us up for a while.  He's a friendly dude and a hard worker. He mentioned that he starts his day out at Bonjour around 5am and comes straight to Gigglez after lunch time and works until 11pm-Midnight.  I'll definitely be back!

----------


## Pete

I need to get by there -- thanks for the report.

They have some comedy shows booked now and I believe it's the only place in town you can see stand-up, other than the occasional concert venue booking.

----------


## soonermike81

Yeah after reading that Chef Vuong was behind the food here, it makes me want to give it a shot, despite the name. He was the genius behind the food at Guernsey Park, which we love. Place has changed a lot since he left but we still enjoy eating there.

----------


## OkiePoke

> I need to get by there -- thanks for the report.
> 
> They have some comedy shows booked now and I believe it's the only place in town you can see stand-up, other than the occasional concert venue booking.


The Looney Bin

----------


## Pete

From their FB page:

Come on out and watch our upcoming comedy shows!!
Jan. 30, All Ladies Lineup, Sam Smiths Brewery will be there
Feb. 13, Singles show, COOP Ale Works will be there
Feb. 14, Couples Valentine's Day show

----------


## Roger S

> I need to get by there -- thanks for the report.
> 
> They have some comedy shows booked now and I believe it's the only place in town you can see stand-up, other than the occasional concert venue booking.


Loony Bin has been around quite awhile.... McSalty's was having some shows occasionally too for awhile. Not sure if they still are.

----------


## Thomas Vu

Chef Vuong is awesome!  Not entirely unrelated, ate at Bonjour today

----------


## shawnw

It was a slow-ish night on the non-bar side of Gigglez last night and Chef Vuong and I have a number of mutual friends (he's the cousin of an ex). We talked for probably an hour and he basically told me his entire (chef) life story. Such a good dude.

----------


## Pete

They just submitted plans to put an outdoor patio along Walker and erect a shade pergola as well.

----------


## Uptowner

I just drove by and saw 2 cars + 2 people inside around 11:30 on a Saturday...yeouch.

----------


## Pete

More details on their patio:

----------


## TheTravellers

Apparently even they think the Z on the end is silly.   :Smiley122:

----------


## Andrew4OU

I went again last night, and Marty and his wife told me that they are going to have Pho on Thursdays.  They also installed some games in the dining area, including karaoke, which was a hit last weekend.  The patio looks to be complete, and brunch is now served on Saturdays and Sundays from 10-2.

----------


## Uptowner

I would probably go if it weren't called gigglez...

----------


## TexanOkie

I ate here for lunch earlier this week. I'll echo some of the other comments about the name of the menu items being a little cheesy, but the food and service was actually pretty good. I'll probably eat there again.

----------


## Thomas Vu

I'll try and give it a go next week.  Trust in Vuong.

----------


## John Knight

I went there again yesterday afternoon. They have updated the menu and are now using diner book covers. The item names have not changed and are still a little cheesy.

The food was great along with the service. The place was relatively full with people eating and watching baseball/basketball/hockey. Once again I was really pleased with my experience. I just wish the name wasn't Gigglez.

----------


## Teo9969

> I went there again yesterday afternoon. They have updated the menu and are now using diner book covers. The item names have not changed and are still a little cheesy.
> 
> The food was great along with the service. The place was relatively full with people eating and watching baseball/basketball/hockey. Once again I was really pleased with my experience. I just wish the name wasn't Gigglez.


Cheezy*

----------


## John Knight

> Cheezy*


Lol, good call Teo9969!

----------


## shawnw

I mean, I GUESS it could be ironically cheezy...

----------


## Pete

This is a super cool thing they are doing:


Wednesday, November 23rd

Free Thanksgiving Dinner for all active duty and veteran military personnel with valid ID.

We will start at 11:00 am and serve until the food runs out.  Donations will be accepted for the Special Operations Foundation.  Gigglez Bar and Grill is veteran owned and operated.  

1016 N Walker Ave, OKC  73102  On the East side of St. Anthony Hospital.

Please spread the word and post wherever possible.  I hope some media or periodicals will get this and help our veterans get a meal on us.  They deserve it.

----------


## OkiePoke

I have been back a few times. They have started having Pho Thursdays and it is great. A lot of Asian food daily. Worth a try. And... There wings with the buffalo sauce are some of the best I have ever had.

----------


## tsou89

Made it in tonight for the 1st time. Had a nice conversation with the owners. Very nice people. Everything we had was very good and we will definitely go back. Great beer selection too!

----------


## dankrutka

> Made it in tonight for the 1st time. Had a nice conversation with the owners. Very nice people. Everything we had was very good and we will definitely go back. Great beer selection too!


I stopped there a month or two ago with a friend. The food really was excellent and the service was very good too. I enjoyed chatting it up with some people at the bar. But, there's just no way around it, this place will likely struggle without a name change.

----------


## OkiePoke

I agree dankrutka. This place has good food and a good layout. The name is off-putting and prevents people from even trying it.

----------


## JarrodH

I personally have never stepped foot inside due to the name and lack of identity. 

I've heard good things about the food but hard for me to imagine going to a sports bar and getting Pho or Boba Tea. Hopefully they find themselves soon.

----------


## HangryHippo

Gigglez is just such a stupid/weird name.

----------


## aDark

Complete turn-off of a name. I am always game to check out the newest bar or food in town. However, I just can't bring myself spend time at a bar called "Gigglez." Even if it was a comedy club with stand-up every night of the week it is still an off-putting name. And that spelling, woof.

I question the owner's vision if he did not run the proposed name by people before moving forward. Just my 2 cents!

----------


## shawnw

Those who choose not to go because of the name are missing out. I love getting boba tea and watching the Thunder (really I just love having a place that has it downtown). Sorry, but I do.  Don't get me wrong, I hate the name. But I'm not missing out on the good stuff because of it.

----------


## Pete

The pho is just a weekly special made by the owner's wife. and it's *fantastic*.

Otherwise, the menu is pretty standard and they have a good beer selection in a very friendly setting.

I really like the place.

----------


## JarrodH

Maybe I will give it a try one day. All I know is I cant even look at their menu online without getting distracted by the terrible names and spelling(z). 

I just find it odd to have burgers, pizza, and wings alongside Pho and Lo Mein. The same can be said about being a "bar" with a smoothie and tea station inside.

Once again, the food may be great but the concept and branding is so bad its turning away many more people than its attracting. I wouldn't dare ask my group of friend to meet me at Gigglez for happy hour, I'd be laughed away.

----------


## catch22

> Maybe I will give it a try one day. All I know is I cant even look at their menu online without getting distracted by the terrible names and spelling(z). 
> 
> I just find it odd to have burgers, pizza, and wings alongside Pho and Lo Mein. The same can be said about being a "bar" with a smoothie and tea station inside.
> 
> Once again, the food may be great but the concept and branding is so bad its turning away many more people than its attracting. I wouldn't dare ask my group of friend to meet me at Gigglez for happy hour, I'd be *giggled* away.


Fixed.

----------


## Thomas Vu

> Those who choose not to go because of the name are missing out. I love getting boba tea and watching the Thunder (really I just love having a place that has it downtown). Sorry, but I do.  Don't get me wrong, I hate the name. But I'm not missing out on the good stuff because of it.


^

Vuong had a hand in the menu so the American stuff is good, and they're Viet so the Viet stuff is good.

----------


## John Knight

I went here yesterday with a big group. Several people that were with us had not been yet.

The service, beer selection and TV selection were on point as always. However, I noticed a difference in the food.

We ordered the chips, queso, salsa and guacamole as well as the Hot Nuts. The salsa was clearly Picante and the queso was just heated up Velveeta. The Hot Nuts now consist of mostly all peanuts. These are only two items, but the quality in these two items have clearly taken a dip.

Has anyone noticed this? I have been here several times and the food has always been good.

----------


## shawnw

last time I went the food was as good as the first time, but that's not been since the world series...

----------


## John Knight

That's good news. Well hopefully I ordered the only things on the menu that have decreased in quality.

----------


## Pete

Gigglez has been sold to James Vu (La Brasa) and Shyon Keoppel.

They will ultimately transform to a new concept but for now are operating with small changes and looking for feedback.

I've seen the preliminary plans and it looks very cool.

From James Vu's FB page:

"After many years of trying to collaborate, patience paid off. Both of us love to create new things. We are always looking at what we are currently doing and building on that. That's why it made sense for us to buy Gigglez. Gigglez will remain open for a short period of time and then it will close so we can bring you a brand new concept! We are excited to be a part of the OKC Midtown District community! So please leave your input below as we all come together to bring you the best food and beverage service possible! We have so much planned and can't wait to share it with our new midtown family! The acquisition will take place next Weekend. Please help us share this good news!!!!!"

----------


## OkiePoke

No surprise there. It had zero identity and a weird name. 

The food was always good though. I hope they keep the wings.

----------


## shawnw

I met someone recently who moved here last summer and said this was their favorite place in OKC. I know a few other regulars who swear by it. It was just starting to find its niche with its clientele it seems, so I wish they would leave everything alone except the naming/branding (for a good while). But that's unlikely so it's effectively gone and won't resemble itself in the end, which is potentially bad for that space. It's had a tough enough time keeping a stable tenant. If people can't come to rely on that space having something good/worth their attention they're just never going to think about it, no matter what is there, short of something "world class" probably. Perhaps that will happen here but we'll see I guess.

----------


## Pete

^

I believe that is why James is being careful not just to shut it down and start tearing it apart.

But he has to implement his own vision and he has a lot of great ideas.

I really think this will end up being a success and the best thing for everyone involved, including the landlord and the current proprietors of Gigglez.

----------


## HangryHippo

> Gigglez has been sold to James Vu (La Brasa) and Shyon Keoppel.
> 
> They will ultimately transform to a new concept but for now are operating with small changes and looking for feedback.
> 
> I've seen the preliminary plans and it looks very cool.
> 
> From James Vu's FB page:
> 
> "After many years of trying to collaborate, patience paid off. Both of us love to create new things. We are always looking at what we are currently doing and building on that. That's why it made sense for us to buy Gigglez. Gigglez will remain open for a short period of time and then it will close so we can bring you a brand new concept! We are excited to be a part of the OKC Midtown District community! So please leave your input below as we all come together to bring you the best food and beverage service possible! We have so much planned and can't wait to share it with our new midtown family! The acquisition will take place next Weekend. Please help us share this good news!!!!!"


I could see a name change and some minor tweaks, but based on the experiences' of others, does it really need to be an entirely brand new concept?

Also, who did they buy Gigglez from?

----------


## dankrutka

> I met someone recently who moved here last summer and said this was their favorite place in OKC. I know a few other regulars who swear by it. It was just starting to find its niche with its clientele it seems, so I wish they would leave everything alone except the naming/branding (for a good while). But that's unlikely so it's effectively gone and won't resemble itself in the end, which is potentially bad for that space. It's had a tough enough time keeping a stable tenant. If people can't come to rely on that space having something good/worth their attention they're just never going to think about it, no matter what is there, short of something "world class" probably. Perhaps that will happen here but we'll see I guess.


I liked the place and food when I stopped in, but I felt like it lacked an identity that went beyond the naming issues.

----------


## BLJR

> I could see a name change and some minor tweaks, but based on the experiences' of others, does it really need to be an entirely brand new concept?
> 
> Also, who did they buy Gigglez from?


The guy that owned it was named Marty, and his wife.  Didn't look at their website today, but it has an about us section with names.

----------


## Pete

New menu starting today.  Complete re-branding should be announced soon:

----------


## PhiAlpha

> New menu starting today.  Complete re-branding should be announced soon:


So much easier to read without all the Zs

----------


## OkiePoke

I wish they would have kept the Buttery Buffalo sauce for their wings.

----------


## catch22

> So much *EZr* to read without all the Zs


Sorry you had a typo.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> Sorry you had a typo.


 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JarrodH

Just left Shyon and James at Gigglez.. They have already began updating all the A/V and backbar and are moving new furniture and fixtures in. Vuong Nguyen formerly of Bonjour and Gurnsey is running the kitchen so the food will be great. Im excited about the new concept.

----------


## TheTravellers

> Just left Shyon and James at Gigglez.. They have already began updating all the A/V and backbar and are moving new furniture and fixtures in. Vuong Nguyen formerly of Bonjour and Gurnsey is running the kitchen so the food will be great. Im excited about the new concept.


GTK about Vuong in the kitchen, he set them up originally, I believe, and I guess he's got time before Melange is ready to open.  Menu doesn't really make me want to visit there, though, seems pretty standard, but with him behind it, it'll probably be pretty tasty.

----------


## Thomas Vu

> GTK about Vuong in the kitchen, he set them up originally, I believe, and I guess he's got time before Melange is ready to open.  Menu doesn't really make me want to visit there, though, seems pretty standard, but with him behind it, it'll probably be pretty tasty.


This.  The menu doesn't excite, but with Vuong there I'll support.  Silly names or not the old menu looked better to me.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> This.  The menu doesn't excite, but with Vuong there I'll support.  Silly names or not the old menu looked better to me.


Since Pete said that a complete rebranding is coming soon but that they didn't want to completely close down while doing it... I'm assuming the basic menu is temporary.

----------


## Pete

> Since Pete said that a complete rebranding is coming soon but that they didn't want to completely close down while doing it... I'm assuming the basic menu is temporary.


I believe that is true.

----------


## Thomas Vu

Went to Gigglez last night.  Had a chat with Vuong, Melange is dead since the area it was supposed to be in is still not up.  I think he mentioned street food?  Menu is temporary.  Had the spicy turkey sandwich, and it wasn't bad.  Nachos looked like good value too.   Currently also open for lunch.

----------


## TheTravellers

> Went to Gigglez last night.  Had a chat with Vuong, Melange is dead since the area it was supposed to be in is still not up.  I think he mentioned street food?  Menu is temporary.  Had the spicy turkey sandwich, and it wasn't bad.  Nachos looked like good value too.   Currently also open for lunch.


Well, that sucks about Melange, but he'll probably land on his feet, dude's talented.  Hope he lets everybody know what he's doing with some kind of update somewhere, we're missing his breakfasts...

----------


## Thomas Vu

> Well, that sucks about Melange, but he'll probably land on his feet, dude's talented.  Hope he lets everybody know what he's doing with some kind of update somewhere, we're missing his breakfasts...


For sure, with him and James teaming up the Gigglez rebrand will probably be a hit.

----------


## Pete

James Vu of La Brasa and his investment / development partner Shyon Keoppel have announced plans to remake the current Giggelz space in Midtown as Kong's Tavern.


Kong's will be a sports bar featuring games, quality food, a full bar and a DJ on the weekends in the large space directly east of Saint Anthony Hospital at 1016 N. Walker.



Vu & Keoppel recently announced they were taking over the space and bringing Chef Vuong Nguyen who provided a temporary menu with the new owners continued to operate as Gigglez in the short-term.

Chef Vuong is formerly of Guernsey Park and Bonjour and will be collaborating with Vu on the menu.  Vu said of the food, “There will be Kong's craft milkshakes, street food gastronomy vs. freestyle culinary. Just two guys being creative and having lots of fun.”

Giggelz is operating for now but will close the first or second week of March then the grand-reopening will be St. Patrick's Day with a 3-day party feature live music and a DJ.



The space is in the process of being fully updated with a large video wall, lots of TV's, games and a DJ booth above the bar.

RBA of Oklahoma City is doing the interior and Larry Pickering is designing the patio on the west side of the space which will be partially covered with ample lounge furniture.



Kong's signature will be an 8' gorilla statue facing Walker.

Open every day 11-2, Sunday brunch.

----------


## Bullbear

Sounds like a solid Rebrand. The location is great and Gigglez just made people think Comedy club not bar and Grill. this should do very well.

----------


## Pete

I've always liked the space and really enjoy Gigglez for the most part, but it always needed an experienced hand and a solid identity.

Also, the patio was always underutilized but that will change in a big way and create life on the street and help draw people in.

Should be one of the better sports bars around and you can bet the food will be good and interesting.

----------


## PhiAlpha

And they're bringing in a statue of the legendary HARAMBE!!!!

----------


## Anonymous.

This is going to become a "spot" even moreso. The branding looks very cool.

----------


## jccouger

What kind of "games" exactly? Would love to see a shuffleboard table.

----------


## JarrodH

> What kind of "games" exactly? Would love to see a shuffleboard table.


I believe more interactive games. They have skeet ball, basketball, and a few others already.

----------


## 2Lanez

Kong's Tavern?  This place is cursed.

----------


## Pete

> Kong's Tavern?  This place is cursed.


They've already seen a huge increase in business just by the new owners promoting through social media.

I would be shocked if this wasn't a big success.

----------


## Thomas Vu

Yeah it was packed when I went and I didn't stick around for GS/OKC.  I was there an hour before the game and people were there for NCAA basketball.

----------


## 2Lanez

> They've already seen a huge increase in business just by the new owners promoting through social media.
> 
> I would be shocked if this wasn't a big success.


Sarcasm, mostly.  Not knocking the food, I trust it's good.  Still not a fan of the name.  An upgrade from Gigglez, but then again, anything is.

----------


## TheTravellers

Sounds like a cool idea, hope they do well, but not my kind of place (not a sports bar guy), so I selfishly hope Chef Vuong gets this place going and then goes back to a Bonjour/Melange type of thing.  :Smiley122:

----------


## Thomas Vu

> Sounds like a cool idea, hope they do well, but not my kind of place (not a sports bar guy), so I selfishly hope Chef Vuong gets this place going and then goes back to a Bonjour/Melange type of thing.


I meant to mention this in the other thread but it looks like Melange is dead dead. Shouldn't have to be a sports guy to like street food though. 

FWIW I was also told that after Kongs they're re-doing the menu at La Brasa.

----------


## TheTravellers

> I meant to mention this in the other thread but it looks like Melange is dead dead. Shouldn't have to be a sports guy to like street food though. 
> 
> FWIW I was also told that after Kongs they're re-doing the menu at La Brasa.


Yeah, I figured Melange was dead, just hoping he gets his own place to do his thing again instead of just being a hired gun, that's what I meant.

I just don't go for the whole sports bar ambiance/environment, we generally don't go out to bars anyway, just restaurants.  Thx for the info about La Brasa, that's on our list, but we'll probably wait 'til they get done before going now.

----------


## soonermike81

> Thx for the info about La Brasa, that's on our list, but we'll probably wait 'til they get done before going now.


I would go hit them up now, no need to wait. Their food is already excellent. I'm sure Chef Vuong being involved will help, but it's easily one of our top 5 restaurants in OKC. Miso glazed Chilean sea bass is amazing!

----------


## TheTravellers

> I would go hit them up now, no need to wait. Their food is already excellent. I'm sure Chef Vuong being involved will help, but it's easily one of our top 5 restaurants in OKC. Miso glazed Chilean sea bass is amazing!


Yeah, I've heard great things about them, but we're doing Sushi Neko this weekend for a late V-day celebration, so we can't go this weekend, and since we have about 50 other restaurants on our "need-to-try" list, not sure where La Brasa falls in priority (we only eat out about once a week).  :Smile:

----------


## Thomas Vu

> Yeah, I've heard great things about them, but we're doing Sushi Neko this weekend for a late V-day celebration, so we can't go this weekend, and since we have about 50 other restaurants on our "need-to-try" list, not sure where La Brasa falls in priority (we only eat out about once a week).


If you have that list somewhere online I'd love to see it.  I like going to new restaurants.

----------


## Pete

8' gorilla now on the patio:

----------


## Pete

They had a soft opening last night ahead of this weekend's opening.

This photo is of the space to the east, which they have opened up to the bar area to the west.  Removing that wall makes a big difference.

I wasn't able to go and sample the food and drinks but have heard good things.

----------


## Thomas Vu

Stopped by this afternoon.  Met James and had a laugh about how many people asked if I knew him.  Ordered the burger and one of their alcoholic shakes.  Everything was pretty good.  Will probably make my weekly rotation.  Had a talk with Vuong too, and he mentioned something maybe in the works for himself as he'll be there for about another 2 weeks or so.

Their roasted chicken isn't available, but if you've had the chicken at La Brasa then you've had it.

----------


## Pete

^

I was there too this afternoon...  Wonder if we crossed paths and didn't know it.

*Very* different vibe than Gigglez.  Lots more energy.

----------


## Pete

Ho-lee cow.

Went to Kong's yesterday around 4 just as things were starting to ramp up.  They had a big stage in the parking lot to the south and then fences all around to control people coming in there and the restaurant and patio.

They also had a DJ inside. And I counted 6 bars.

When I left around 10PM there was a massive line to get in.  And literally thousands and thousands of people there and at McNellies.  I'm sure Fassler and Bleu Garten were crazy as well.

There had to be over 10,000 people down there last night.

And God Bless OKC.  Despite the crowds people were super friendly and cool.  Had just an awesome time and I'm sure those places all made tons of money.

----------


## Easy180

Bricktown was lively as well. I think half the state was out last night since the weather was nice.

----------


## Anonymous.

I went here and all the other Midtown venues on Friday and it was a blast!

The porta-potties @ Kongs were genius. $10 cover to get in and get good service and nice band performance was well worth it.

----------


## Pete

I assume Fassler and Bleu Garten were also packed?

Those 2 plus McNellie's street thing had to account for over 5,000 people alone.

----------


## Anonymous.

Bleu was packed to the brim. It was 21+ with bagcheck. So they were even limiting the number of people and by 1am, the place was shoulder to shoulder. I think all the trucks sold out real early.

Fassler was crowded, and most people there were spillover from Kongs and Mcnellie's block parties. Seemed a lot of people didn't want to pay the cover charges, so they went to Bleu and Fassler.

----------


## sooner88

> I assume Fassler and Bleu Garten were also packed?
> 
> Those 2 plus McNellie's street thing had to account for over 5,000 people alone.


I wasn't there, but my friends said Bleu Garten had a 20+ minute wait for beer at the middle bar and seemed to be really understaffed. I know they were super packed, but they had that problem earliest this year it would seem like the easiest problem to fix would be to overstaff and have numerous bars to sell beer as fast as possible.

----------


## hfry

I was there as well. More staff would have helped but their is only so fast you can serve that many people. Getting drinks at their main bar the staff worked really quick but the time to have multiple people order and then pay on their systems while they make the drinks can only go so fast. A problem I noticed is they had 4 stations at the main bar( like normal I believe.) but their were at least 6 lines because people weren't paying attention or would step to the side and people would just follow and it would snowball from their. I know my line kept having to let people who were in no man lands alternate in to order and it just made things go even slower. 
But all is all it was a lively crowd with it absolutely packed. It just shows how much money to be made and demand their is if you can run a decent set up. The area is thriving and will only continue to get better when the streetcar goes in.

----------


## shadfar

Got a chance to check this place out this past weekend.  Had a great time! It was pretty packed, but the place is huge so didn't feel like i was crowded.  Didn't try any food (not sure if they're serving yet).  My only gripe is that there wasn't any glassware.  I'm too old to be drinking vodka out of a plastic cup.

----------


## sooner88

I went last weekend as well. There was a good sized crowd and pretty diverse. I had a short rib taco and it was really good. We were there during some of the March Madness games and I think it would be a good place to come back to watch a game.

----------


## onthestrip

Walked in and right back out this weekend. First, the kitchen closes at 10pm. That was our main reason for leaving. Secondly, a little too much of a club-like atmosphere than my group was wanting.

But I guess its better than the ghost town that was Gigglez.

----------


## Pete

^

It's much more laid back during the day and early evening.

----------


## shawnw

I've been surprised by the crowds there, even late Sunday night....

----------


## BridgeBurner

No happy hour which is disappointing, however, they do have a "Kong's Brew" draft (red ale) and a "grab bag" bottle option for $3 each so it might as well have been happy hour compared to other beer prices in midtown.
Was hesitant to eat there after the packed "club" feel of Saint Paddy's day but food was surprisingly good, I got the Korean short rib "Bombrito" and it was awesome- I've never had an asian-fusion burrito before.

----------


## Pete

Their kimchi fries are very good as well.

They are having their official grand opening tonight.

----------


## Thomas Vu

> No happy hour which is disappointing, however, they do have a "Kong's Brew" draft (red ale) and a "grab bag" bottle option for $3 each so it might as well have been happy hour compared to other beer prices in midtown.
> Was hesitant to eat there after the packed "club" feel of Saint Paddy's day but food was surprisingly good, I got the Korean short rib "Bombrito" and it was awesome- I've never had an asian-fusion burrito before.


I found it pretty good as well.  Kind of irked that with the texture/consistency of the meat it fell out in one bite for me though =(

----------


## Pete

I walked by there last night and at 9PM on a Tuesday they were quite busy.

Complete turnaround from when it was Gigglez.

----------


## shawnw

I go by there most nights and, except when they're closed, it's been kind of ridiculous around there. I mean, people parallel parking on Walker from just south of their lot down to 9th, which NEVER happened before...

----------


## onthestrip

This place is like a little slice of bricktown in midtown, which really isnt a good thing. Went back after first attempt and it was a madhouse. Couldnt even order a drink without waiting 10 mins at the bar. On top of that, the bar staff lost a member of our party's credit card. The place gave me the douche chills, and that doesnt help when the service is already terrible.

----------


## Uptowner

> This place is like a little slice of bricktown in midtown, which really isnt a good thing. Went back after first attempt and it was a madhouse. Couldnt even order a drink without waiting 10 mins at the bar. On top of that, the bar staff lost a member of our party's credit card. The place gave me the douche chills, and that doesnt help when the service is already terrible.


Ugh. They lost a member of our party's credit card on st. Patrick's day. Then told that person they couldn't be served a drink because they couldn't pay...right...pay with what?

I haven't been back but I'm glad to hear it's busy?

----------


## BridgeBurner

> This place is like a little slice of bricktown in midtown, which really isnt a good thing. Went back after first attempt and it was a madhouse. Couldnt even order a drink without waiting 10 mins at the bar. On top of that, the bar staff lost a member of our party's credit card. The place gave me the douche chills, and that doesnt help when the service is already terrible.


Slice of Bricktown in Midtown is a perfect way to put it, though I would add that with Fassler+Kong's it is becoming a relatively large slice (New York style slice?).

Honestly, I need to give Bricktown another chance. Aside from the occasional bike-bar, I haven't gone out in Bricktown at night since a group of my friends was randomly assaulted several years ago (we were leaving Skyy Bar if that is an indication of timeline). My friends took the elevator while I was in the bathroom so I had to catch the next lift down, by the time I got down it two of my friends were laying on the ground (one with a broken nose) and the other was helping his girlfriend who had been shoved into a brick pillar. We contacted the police who informed us we had likely been the victim of the "knockout game"?
I've managed to steer clear of the area since then but feel like it probably deserves another shot.

----------


## shawnw

I need to back off my previous statement slightly. I went to Kong's last night to watch the thunder game. Was not super crowded during the game so I ate and watched the game in peace.  However, by the end of the game it was completely packed and there were cars parallel parked on Walker. Also they were getting ready to start karaoke, they were doing tests on the mic. I'm glad I got out of there as soon as the game was over.

----------


## shawnw

Also the addition of the west side garage door is a nice addition for decent weather nights.

----------


## king183

I've gone once to Kong's and probably won't go back because of the target audience. That's not a knock against Kong's, which clearly had a lot of thought and effort put into it. I personally just don't like hanging out with the former crowd of Rok Bar. But everyone has their own preferences of course!

----------


## shawnw

Am I the only one that giggled because King won't hang out at Kong's?  Probably....  :-P

----------


## OKCisOK4me

^^^^haha

----------


## jccouger

Possible expansion to Norman?

----------


## HangryHippo

> Possible expansion to Norman?


Did you see something that led you to ask this?

----------


## Richard at Remax

I was there Friday night and the owner got on the mic and said they were opening up on Campus Corner.

----------


## HangryHippo

Very interesting. Thanks for sharing.

I wonder where? Maybe the recently closed CVS or maybe the Mexican restaurant that closed? Chimys I think it was?

----------


## Pete

The old Brother's space.

----------


## onthestrip

Hopefully relocating rather than expanding. Not much a fan of this place and the crowd it attracts,  and literally everyone I talk to about this place says the same. Mostly complaints about service being awful.

----------


## Pete

This will be Kong's #2.

----------


## OkiePoke

> Hopefully relocating rather than expanding. Not much a fan of this place and the crowd it attracts,  and literally everyone I talk to about this place says the same. Mostly complaints about service being awful.


I don't visit this place for the reasons mentioned, but it does attract a lot of people. Therefore; I highly doubt they will be relocating.

----------


## HangryHippo

> Hopefully relocating rather than expanding. Not much a fan of this place and the crowd it attracts,  and literally everyone I talk to about this place says the same. Mostly complaints about service being awful.


You're not a fan of the crowd it attracts and people say the same, yet it's the service that upsets you?  That doesn't quite add up to me - is it the crowd it attracts or the service or both?

----------


## onthestrip

> You're not a fan of the crowd it attracts and people say the same, yet it's the service that upsets you?  That doesn't quite add up to me - is it the crowd it attracts or the service or both?


Mostly the service. Terrible when I was there, to me and my party. And a handful of people who I've talked to have said the exact same thing, problems with service. Getting ignored or taking forever to get served were the issues.

----------


## HangryHippo

> Mostly the service. Terrible when I was there, to me and my party. And a handful of people who I've talked to have said the exact same thing, problems with service. Getting ignored or taking forever to get served were the issues.


Thanks for the clarification. It sounds like they have some work to do.

----------


## TheirTheir

Was dragged here the other night for the 3rd time. I'm friendly with the owners, but they are on a whole different speed than I am, and so are the majority of folks who frequent their bar. Much like other comments I've read, I'm not their target audience, so it's hard to complain. I actually am happy that Kongs has been so successful because it pulls the "party people" out of the calmer bars that I choose to frequent.

----------


## Bits_Of_Real_Panther

Someone asked me where to watch the fight on Saturday night, and I recalled Kong's being mentioned as a place that in the recent past hosted a watch party atmosphere for one of those fights..  Other place I heard was BWW, but I avoid that place, ha.  

Any info on this place or other venues for a few casual fans to take in the event is appreciated!

----------


## Thomas Vu

Probably Dave & Busters.  They  had May vs Pac.

----------


## Pete

FlashBack has the fight tonight.

----------


## LibertyOKC

Pink Parrot and Club One 15 are both showing the fight.

----------


## Jersey Boss

Movie theatre in Norman is showing it. Possibly a Regal in OKC?

----------


## Jeepnokc

We looked at it.  They are charging $30 per person based on capacity plus $700 set up fee.  It was going to be $3400 for our place so we opted out.  I saw that Hooters has the fight.  Reserve your seat for $30 in advance or $50 at the door.

----------


## loveOKC

Ice Event Center will have the fight and its $10 entry

----------


## gopokes88

I think the BWWs in town are charging $10

----------


## PlaschkeSucks

Kong's mostly gets mixed to negative reviews on Facebook and Yelp. Seems like a good ol' boy network of sorts and it's for the rich millennial hipsters and from the comments the staff are rude to non regulars. This place would be the perfect hangout for Utah Jazz fans since they're disrespectful jerks.

----------


## Thomas Vu

That reach was so far left my arm fell off. Although it's funny to imagine that jazz fans frequent an OK local establishment in the first place

----------


## HOT ROD

they probably couldn't afford it in the first place. lol

----------


## Anonymous.

I remember reading some recent posts about Kongs here, but cannot find what thread it was in. But they officially announced Norman location is not re-opening.

----------


## Pete

> I remember reading some recent posts about Kongs here, but cannot find what thread it was in. But they officially announced Norman location is not re-opening.


It's being reopened as 3rd Base and is already hiring.

----------


## SoonersFan12

> It's being reopened as 3rd Base and is already hiring.


What a weird name, hey let's go to "3rd Base!"

----------


## Pete

3rd Base is the name of a bar Shyon Keoppel is trying to open in Los Angeles.

----------


## The Shadow

Brother's lasted almost 25 years in that location.

How long did Kong's Tavern last?

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> Brother's lasted almost 25 years in that location.
> 
> How long did Kong's Tavern last?


Not terribly long but Campus Corner has changed a lot with higher rent. I feel like a lot of the cool places that would have been on Campus Corner are now choosing to go in on Main Street downtown.

----------


## The Shadow

Well anytime a bar has to do a complete rebrand, they have failed. They knew how high the rent was when they signed the lease. Apparently they had no idea how dead Norman is in the summer.

Logans (which is from Austin) has been open on Campus Corner at least a decade. Look at Louies, 747, O'Connells (which took over the Al Eshbach space). Old standbys like The Deli and Suger's are still going strong.

Anybody remember Eve Posh lounge? The exact same crowd, lasted just a few months, never paid one month's rent and stole all of the fixtures when they moved out in the middle of the night.

I think the problem is, these guys aren't from Norman, have never attended OU, never worked on Campus Corner, and they are trying to compete with people who have a lot more experience. Not to mention, those owners on Campus Corner are a pretty tight knit group. They're not about to let some millennial with no experience go in there and disrupt things. Jeff Stewart is still the first guy to arrive at O'Connells everyday and the last to leave, and he's probably been in business longer than Shyon has been alive.

----------


## sooner88

My sister who attends OU said that Seven47 closed recently and is going to be converted to a Jones Assembly. Any truth to that?

----------


## Martin

> My sister who attends OU said that Seven47 closed recently and is going to be converted to a Jones Assembly. Any truth to that?


i hope not... that makes about as much sense as _bricktown brewery_ in shawnee.

----------


## The Shadow

Ditto!?


> i hope not... that makes about as much sense as _bricktown brewery_ in shawnee.

----------


## Pete

I'm sure that's not true about Seven47.

The Jones Assembly name is specific to the Film Row location; reference the assembly of Ford's at the old Fred Jones buildings.

And all of that is owned by the Hall family that has nothing to do with Seven47.

----------


## sooner88

> I'm sure that's not true about Seven47.
> 
> The Jones Assembly name is specific to the Film Row location; reference the assembly of Ford's at the old Fred Jones buildings.
> 
> And all of that is owned by the Hall family that has nothing to do with Seven47.


Right, obviously there is similar ownership / management between the two with Bogert, but it still seemed surprising.

----------


## Pete

Social Order (Bogert) also owns the local Fuzzy's Franchises and some other things.

----------


## The Shadow

The thing that make Jones so appealing is the space itself and the history behind it.

----------


## sooner88

Totally agree, just passing on what she said. It's not completely unreasonable due to the related parties, but still would seem like a stretch.

----------


## The Shadow

I'm sure, whatever it is, they'll probably do well. 747 lasted at least 10 years.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> Brother's lasted almost 25 years in that location.
> 
> How long did Kong's Tavern last?


Longer than Skinny Slims. Lol

----------


## Pete

Seven47 is still active on social media and just posted they are hiring.

----------


## The Shadow

Exactly, and the point is, Campus Corner is a competitive market. And really the only night the students patronize those establishments is mass droves is on Thursday night. 

As Joe, owner of Joe's Taverna, which was open 20 years, told me. "You're not gonna get rich owning a bar around here, and the biggest difference I have seen is my employees all work at than one bar/ restaurant. It wasn't like that when I first opened." 




> Longer than Skinny Slims. Lol

----------


## PhiAlpha

> Exactly, and the point is, Campus Corner is a competitive market. And really the only night the students patronize those establishments is mass droves is on Thursday night. 
> 
> As Joe, owner of Joe's Taverna, which was open 20 years, told me. "You're not gonna get rich owning a bar around here, and the biggest difference I have seen is my employees all work at than one bar/ restaurant. It wasn't like that when I first opened."


Its weird because Kong’s was always packed every time I’ve been in Norman.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> I'm sure that's not true about Seven47.
> 
> The Jones Assembly name is specific to the Film Row location; reference the assembly of Ford's at the old Fred Jones buildings.
> 
> And all of that is owned by the Hall family that has nothing to do with Seven47.


I heard from the guys that own the Porch over a year ago that the Bogerts were considering rebranding Seven47, and some version of the Jones Assembly was what theyd heard. Didnt make any sense to us for the same reasons you mention and the fact that it was still very popular. No clue if thats whats happening now, likely not if theyre still active on social media.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> Its weird because Kong’s was always packed every time I’ve been in Norman.


They lost their mixed beverage license on July 27 for failure to document food sales.   Apparently the drink sales were "too good".

Kong's in Norman closes after city suspends license | News | normantranscript.com
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nor...f3ab8.amp.html

----------


## sooner88

> I heard from the guys that own the Porch over a year ago that the Bogerts were considering rebranding Seven47, and some version of the Jones Assembly was what they’d heard. Didn’t make any sense to us for the same reasons you mention and the fact that it was still very popular. No clue if that’s what’s happening now, likely not if they’re still active on social media.


I'm sure that's how that rumor was spread. Should probably vet my 21 year old sorority girl gossip before I post it here.

----------


## Pete

I was just told by the Social Order (owner of Seven47 and Jones) that there is nothing to this Jones Assembly rebranding thing.

There will be a new menu and they have been working on a new logo, but they are still going strong and nothing major will change.

----------


## Pete

Rebranded Kong's in Norman still getting lots of police calls:

http://www.oudaily.com/news/new-camp...1d7b203ac.html

----------


## onthestrip

> Rebranded Kong's in Norman still getting lots of police calls:
> 
> http://www.oudaily.com/news/new-camp...1d7b203ac.html


And this group is opening a good sized concept on a prominent midtown corner. What could go wrong...

----------


## SEMIweather

Racking up four times the number of police calls as LOGIE'S is honestly one of the most impressive stats I've ever seen lol

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

I remember when it was Brothers and it was a pretty average bar. Crowd seems to have gotten rough since Kong's took over. That is a pretty high amount of incidents compared to other bars on campus corner.

----------


## Pete

After the Kong's in Norman was closed by the city, they rebranded as 3rd Base.

Their phone is disconnected and there have been no social media updates since March.

Does anyone know if they have closed permanently?

----------


## SoonersFan12

> After the Kong's in Norman was closed by the city, they rebranded as 3rd Base.
> 
> Their phone is disconnected and there have been no social media updates since March.
> 
> Does anyone know if they have closed permanently?


No, it is still open

----------


## willemark01

> After the Kong's in Norman was closed by the city, they rebranded as 3rd Base.
> 
> Their phone is disconnected and there have been no social media updates since March.
> 
> Does anyone know if they have closed permanently?


If I wasn't in WFH mode since march I would let you know. 

Sad about Kong's as I went there quite often as a recent grad. It was always a good time but I will say as someone who works at OU, it was DEAD during the day and summer. At least the midtown location has people eating during the day. There were a number of problems with the Norman location though. It always had the longest lines on CC, in part due to the $10 handshakes to skip the line and get in, and people who bounce after 45 minutes of waiting. It attracted most of the OU football team when Logies was remodeling, which was a main attraction for students.

----------


## Pete

> Life is all about evolving through your experiences. During this pandemic, the Kong’s team has become determined to learn from this experience and pivot toward a new direction. We believe we should place as much emphasis on food as we do our vibrant nightlife. To answer this revelation, Chef Ti and her talented staff have been dreaming up new and inventive ways to bring comfort Tex-Mex to our tables. The new combination of the newly inspired menu, Latin cocktails, look and nightlife we believe will be fresh contribution to Midtown. On August 21st we invite you to come and see the many changes we have made and introduce you to Kong’s Cantina and Grill!! We want to say it’s been an amazing four years so far and we can’t wait for you all to see the New Changes!!!

----------


## Pete

Kong's in Norman -- which was renmaed to 3rd Base after they were forced to close -- is now called Sideline Bar & Grill.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> Kong's in Norman -- which was renmaed to 3rd Base after they were forced to close -- is now called Sideline Bar & Grill.


I predict by next year it will have another new name!

----------


## OkiePoke

May need to change the name after a shooting.

https://www.koco.com/article/bouncer...c-bar/34348691

----------


## HangryHippo

> May need to change the name after a shooting.
> 
> https://www.koco.com/article/bouncer...c-bar/34348691


Surprised it took this long.

----------


## dankrutka

> May need to change the name after a shooting.
> 
> https://www.koco.com/article/bouncer...c-bar/34348691





> "Is it safe to go back and get my beer?" a person asked 911.
> 
> "No," a dispatcher responded.


I hope it was at least a Prairie Bomb and not a Miller Light. lol

----------


## HangryHippo

> May need to change the name after a shooting.
> 
> https://www.koco.com/article/bouncer...c-bar/34348691





> I hope it was at least a Prairie Bomb and not a Miller Light. lol


That guy killed me. lol

----------


## Zuplar

Saw this on reddit thought I'd share.

https://www.reddit.com/r/okc/comment...eb2x&context=3

----------


## jerrywall

^^ If toxic masculinity was a bar, it would be Kongs.  

That being said, I feel like there's a lot more to the story than bouncers at a bar just randomly assaulting innocent women minding their own businesses.

----------


## king183

Kongs and Sunset have really brought down that part of Midtown. Except for Commonplace, I rarely go to Midtown anymore and it used to be a mainstay (though, honestly, that could be just because Im getting older). Its almost as if the old Rok Bar crowd from Bricktown moved there. I believe I mentioned this elsewhere, but a prominent business real estate professional who works largely in Midtown told me that a ton of the Midtown business owners have expressed extreme anger with the owners of Kongs and Sunset because of the perceived deterioration to the culture of the area due to those establishments.

----------


## MagzOK

I don't have a side here -- I've never been to Kongs nor plan to, but there has to be more to the story here rather than just an assault by a bouncer.  However stranger things have happened.

----------


## soonerguru

I am told the owner of both Sunset and Kong's is a guy named James Vu. Apparently there was gunfire at Sunset a couple of weeks ago, also. Anyone know much about Mr. Vu?

----------


## Sooner.Arch

I stopped going to the establishments owned by James and his friend Shyon Keoppel when I found out about several different racist allegations. One being that they didn't like the club photographers taking pictures of black people because they thought it would make their business look bad. Those guys are both messed up individuals. There's plenty more things.

----------


## catch22

When I drove for Uber in OKC I always dreaded picking up at Kong’s in OKC and Norman. Always very intoxicated, rowdy customers who would be late for pickup, wanted to change drop off locations mid-ride, or would complain the whole way. A lot of hassle and you could be guaranteed no tip and a bad rating no matter how much you politely tolerated the riders. No surprise reading about the crowd it is continuing to bring.

----------


## soonerguru

It should also be noted that before Sunset opened, there were numerous reported incidents at Fassler Hall as well. I haven't heard as much lately about that place.

----------


## ManAboutTown

There was gunfire at Kong's late Friday night/early this morning, per Channel 4.

https://kfor.com/news/local/gunfire-...on-nearly-hit/

----------


## Bits_Of_Real_Panther

> There was gunfire at Kong's late Friday night/early this morning, per Channel 4.
> 
> https://kfor.com/news/local/gunfire-...on-nearly-hit/


Good to know they are right next to the SSM Emergency Room... that is without available beds.

----------


## warreng88

This might be a stupid question, so pardon my ignorance: is there a point where the city can come in and shut the doors of a restaurant/bar if there are consistent issues?

----------


## Jersey Boss

> This might be a stupid question, so pardon my ignorance: is there a point where the city can come in and shut the doors of a restaurant/bar if there are consistent issues?


OKC can do what Norman did to Kongs of Norman. If they are in violation of their liquor license as far as not serving more than 50% of their receipts in food they get shuttered.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> OKC can do what Norman did to Kongs of Norman. If they are in violation of their liquor license as far as not serving more than 50% of their receipts in food they get shuttered.


I don't believe that is a city inspection (it would be able)  ..... and any city should be very very leery of doing that ...   because lots and lots of restaurants are in violation of that

----------


## Jersey Boss

> I don't believe that is a city inspection (it would be able)  ..... and any city should be very very leery of doing that ...   because lots and lots of restaurants are in violation of that


But in fact the City of Norman did. As far as other places I imagine it is inspector discretion. But I stand corrected on the %. It's  35%.


Kong's in Norman closes after city suspends license | News | normantranscript.com
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nor...f3ab8.amp.html

----------


## BoulderSooner

> But in fact the City of Norman did. As far as other places I imagine it is inspector discretion. But I stand corrected on the %. It's  35%.
> 
> 
> Kong's in Norman closes after city suspends license | News | normantranscript.com
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nor...f3ab8.amp.html


that article  lists 35 percent food sales to be a restaurant ..  so i wonder if that is a separate Norman requirement .. ?

----------


## Pete

> that article  lists 35 percent food sales to be a restaurant ..  so i wonder if that is a separate Norman requirement .. ?


I think it's specific to Campus Corner.

The 50% requirement is enforced by ABLE.

----------


## soonerguru

A Facebook friend posted there was another shooting at Kong's last night. Is this the same incident or another one?

----------


## soonerguru

KOCO tonight reported a shootout involving a passing car, a pedestrian, and a club security guard outside Sunset Patio Bar. It seems like gunplay is becoming a regular occurrence at Sunset and / or Kong's

----------


## Timshel

Ugh. I just feel bad for the rest of the Midtown business owners. While I'm sure they're still doing fine, I'm sure (and have heard this from a couple of them) Kong's and Sunset are very frustrating to the them. While part of it is probably due to getting older, we have done a complete 180* from going to Midtown more than any other area to barely going there at all over the last few years due to the changing of the "vibe" and I doubt we're the only ones.

----------


## chssooner

The owner is not a bad guy. I've met him. But for some reason, the clientele who go to these bars are the worst of people. It's so dumb. Not sure what it is. He is a good guy who runs successful bars. It's hard to just turn people away, in this day and age. Word travels fast. But also, these are usually outside the bar, where it isn't the bars fault. Hard to fully blame them when a passing car is involved. I just don't see how the owner is getting shamed.

----------


## onthestrip

> The owner is not a bad guy. I've met him. But for some reason, the clientele who go to these bars are the worst of people. It's so dumb. Not sure what it is. He is a good guy who runs successful bars. It's hard to just turn people away, in this day and age. Word travels fast. But also, these are usually outside the bar, where it isn't the bars fault. Hard to fully blame them when a passing car is involved. *I just don't see how the owner is getting shamed.*


Because multiple shootings have happened in and directly outside his establishments? Pretty fair criticism imo.

----------


## Pete

Keep in mind, the owners of these places pay promoters to go out and recruit patrons.

This is especially common in Midtown and Bricktown.

----------


## king183

> Keep in mind, the owners of these places pay promoters to go out and recruit patrons.
> 
> This is especially common in Midtown and Bricktown.


Right. Bars don't get a luck of the draw crowd. They actively cultivate who their clientele is. It's no coincidence that the bars in question draw the clientele they do.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> Keep in mind, the owners of these places pay promoters to go out and recruit patrons.
> 
> This is especially common in Midtown and Bricktown.


Which seems kind of dumb at this point for Sunset if theyre doing that. The place is always packed and I dont feel like it would need a promoter to get a crowd at this point.

Most of the crowd at Kongs is trash now. The last few times Ive been around there Ive walked in and walked out. Bathrooms are always disgusting and the place is usually trashed. Women I know whove tied to go there basically have said its the only place in midtown that they feel like they need to keep their hand over their drink at all times for safety and generally avoid it now. I really hope Sunset doesnt go that direction. Its been crowded a few of the times Ive been but has always been pretty clean and well kept.

----------


## Pete

> Which seems kind of dumb at this point for Sunset. The place is always packed and I don’t feel like it would need a promoter to get a crowd at this point.


Hiring promoters is how they got their crowd in the first place.  Same with Kong's and almost all the places in Bricktown.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> Hiring promoters is how they got their crowd in the first place.  Same with Kong's and almost all the places in Bricktown.


Figured that was par for the course for the Bricktown clubs but didn’t realize they were both doing it.

----------


## Urbanized

> Hiring promoters is how they got their crowd in the first place.  Same with Kong's and almost all the places in Bricktown.


When you say "almost all of the places in Bricktown" you surely are referring to nightclubs, correct? The 4 or 5 clubs in Bricktown often get outsized notice, but there are dozens of other types of bars, restaurants and other establishments in the district who definitely do NOT practice what you are describing here.

----------


## Pete

^

Yes, meant clubs / late-night bars.

----------


## Anonymous.

> Hiring promoters is how they got their crowd in the first place.  Same with Kong's and almost all the places in Bricktown.


Yes, I remember Kongs when it first opened was doing a massive social media campaign using a lot of local "influencers" and contests. 

I don't ever go to Kongs anymore, but I have been to Sunset a few times and it was always a good time.

----------


## Bits_Of_Real_Panther

Video with shots by sunset
https://twitter.com/OKCPD/status/149...dwn8KN6IA&s=19

----------


## PhiAlpha

> Video with shots by sunset
> https://twitter.com/OKCPD/status/149...dwn8KN6IA&s=19


Shots by Sunset, a shot bar concept brought to you by Shyon Keoppel

----------


## Midtowner

As long as OKC has had popular nightlife spots, the occasional gunfire at those spots has been expected. It used to be in Bricktown. Now it's moved to Midtown. Re the above shots fired, there can't be that many cars of that color in OKC. I imagine the police will have little difficulty finding the shooter.

----------


## soonerguru

> As long as OKC has had popular nightlife spots, the occasional gunfire at those spots has been expected. It used to be in Bricktown. Now it's moved to Midtown. Re the above shots fired, there can't be that many cars of that color in OKC. I imagine the police will have little difficulty finding the shooter.


I hope you're right and they find the shooter. To be fair, I remember going to places like the Bowery, Velvet Underground, Inertia, Club Pyramid, Angles and countless other joints and even nightlife districts throughout the eighties and nineties and no, gun play was not common at those places. Also, once or twice a month is not "occasional."

----------


## TheTravellers

> ...To be fair, I remember going to places like the Bowery, Velvet Underground, Inertia, Club Pyramid, Angles and countless other joints and even nightlife districts throughout the eighties and nineties and no, gun play was not common at those places....


Absolutely this!  It should not "be expected", and it never has been and it never happened back then when I was going to those clubs too, this is a distinctly 2010s-now (maybe 2000s, I wasn't back here until 2009) thing.

----------


## Eze.2517

Shouldn't be expected, but not a new problem: https://www.oklahoman.com/article/23...n-over-slaying.

----------


## TheTravellers

> Shouldn't be expected, but not a new problem: https://www.oklahoman.com/article/23...n-over-slaying.


Find about 6-7 more of those that happened in roughly the same area in the same year, then we'll talk...

----------


## Midtowner

> Shouldn't be expected, but not a new problem: https://www.oklahoman.com/article/23...n-over-slaying.


Right. I imagine any city of this size is going to have "that club" or "that part of town" where this sort of thing happens. Shots were fired, thankfully, no one died. That said, I'm sure the OCPD is handling it. There can't be that many bright orange camaramustangorwhatnot around town. Back when I was of the age people are when they go to these establishments, "that part of town" was a series of here one moment/gone the next establishments in north Bricktown.

----------


## Pete

I was told that Kong's is looking to expand into the old GoGo Sushi space.

----------


## ManAboutTown

UGH. What a waste of space that will be, as if Kong's isn't already enough of one.

----------


## shawnw

The exact opposite thing I was hoping would happen...

----------


## PhiAlpha

Man no kidding. Kongs sucks now.

----------

